# What do you eat for breakfast?



## honeyman46408

"Cherrios" with Honey :thumbsup: and a :banana:


----------



## copper287

Homemade biscuits with honey and butter on it.


----------



## pokerman11

biscuits and honey is what we serve at dinner - 3-4 days a week. 

Agreed - that's one of the finest uses of honey.


----------



## GaSteve

It's great on toast -- then sprinkle some pollen on top. It's also great on oatmeal. I prefer the steel cut or "pinhead" oats over the common rolled variety.


----------



## Hambone

Jalapeno flavored bacon with a coat of honey. Hot and sweet.


----------



## TwT

Hambone said:


> Jalapeno flavored bacon with a coat of honey. Hot and sweet.


you like bacon, that's surprising :doh: :lpf:

Biscuit and honey here also, plus sausage and maybe sometimes bacon


----------



## paul.h

Hambone said:


> Jalapeno flavored bacon with a coat of honey. Hot and sweet.


Why would anyone alter the taste of bacon. I am sorely disappointed in you Hambone.


----------



## beedeetee

Option 1 for breakfast

1. Toast bread
2. Spread 1 tbl or more of creamed honey
3. Add peanut butter over honey

Option 2 for breakfast

1. Blueberries in bottom of bowl
2. Add unsweetened cereal (it does still exist, but not common)
3. Add 1 tbl honey on top

I pretty much eat one of the above with each breakfast, so honey every day.

My wife uses fruit, unsweetened yogurt, oatmeal and honey. She mixes it all together. I have never tried it, but she loves it. She is now taking it for lunch also.


----------



## Omie

Sometimes I alternate for breakfast having blue cheese on toast, or creamed honey on toast.


----------



## alpha6

It depends what roadkill I picked up the night before on the way home. But usually honey and some hot sauce is all it takes to make a yummy meal. Bacon??!! wow....lots of rich folks here.


----------



## Swobee

Not every day, but mostly I have oatmeal with honey and cinnamon. My cholesterol has dropped 36 points in a little over a year with no other changes in diet or lifestyle. A combination of the three is tasty and good for you.


----------



## power napper

This is my usual powerbreakfast!

#1 Shredded wheat on top of half cup blueberries (frozen) and tablespoon full of grape nuts with milk and then sprinkle some pollen on top and drizzle some honey.

or 

#2 toast with peanut butter and pollen covering till no more sticks-drizzle some honey on top.

Drink--good tablespoon of pollen, heapin teaspoon of honey then fill cup with hot water.


----------



## Beeslave

1 cup OJ
1 cup milk
2 bananas(peeled)
2 tbls malted milk powder(or protien supplemant)
2 raw eggs
1/8-1/4 cup honey

Put all in blender until smooth. Fresh berries go good in this also


----------



## TwT

I usually dont ever eat breakfast, maybe 2 times a week I eat a little something but I drink a pot of coffee every morning, yup thats right a whole pot(12 cup) of coffee, my cups are big though so it only takes about 5 cups to finish that 12 cup pot.


----------



## G3farms

good gosh TwT, I would be vibrating all over the place if I drank that much coffee.

Home made biscuts and honey
big stack of pancakes and honey
oatmeal with cinnamon and honey

bacon and honey sounds good will have to try that.

G3


----------



## JonEdangerousli

G3farms said:


> I would be vibrating all over the place if I drank that much coffee.


You mean you could thread a sewing machine with it running?

I have a smoothie of some type, and a 4cup coffeemaker (fills my 24oz insulated cup) of Boca Java Surfing Safari coffee.


----------



## Omie

G3farms said:


> Home made biscuts and honey
> big stack of pancakes and honey
> oatmeal with cinnamon and honey


Wow that's a mighty big breakfast! :banana: LOL


----------



## Hambone

alpha6 said:


> Bacon??!! wow....lots of rich folks here.


I'm eating cheap compaired to what everyone else is eating on here. I am more like Ted though. I drink coffee until noon everyday and eat nothing. I eat a bite or two on the weekends. That's only because the wife cooks something, suck up wanting some scratch to go shopping with. :shhhh:


----------



## Laurence Hope

In addition to many stated here, I often eat warm corn tortillas with peanut butter, honey and pollen. Roll 'em up and dig in.


----------



## pcelar

4-6 eggs with couple slices of bread and home made yogurt.

or

olive oil, sheep milk feta cheese with few slices of tomato, cucumber and red pepper, bread and sweetened black tea.


----------



## TwT

[ 
now thats the meal of a SILVER SPOON  , Then for lunch "Beluga Caviar" on golden wheat crackers chased with a fine bottle of 1962 Chateau  :lpf:


----------



## JonEdangerousli

I was in the Total Wine store at Northpoint the other day and noticed they had a bottle of wine that sells for $1,800!!!

Why, for that kind of money I could buy 6 bottles of our regular wine. What are they thinking?:lpf:


----------



## TwT

[ 
:scratch: just 6 bottle's hmmm, if I drank wine all I could afford is Mad Dog 20/20, I could get about 200+ bottles of those for $1800


----------



## TwT

just 6 bottle's hmmm :scratch:, if I drank wine all I could afford is Mad Dog 20/20, I could get about 200 bottles of those for $1800


----------



## JonEdangerousli

That was the joke, that an $1,800/bottle wine was outrageous, while $300/bottle was normal.

Our "go-to" wine is 1.5L bottles of "Twisted Zen". Total Wine retails them for $8.99...


----------



## DRUR

I alternate my breakfeast. MaltOmeal/whoney and a few grapenuts, or Oatmeal/whoney and a few grapenuts, or Cherios/whoney, or Kelloggs Corn Flakes/whoney, or 3 med. boiled eggs-2 pieces of toast made with homemade butter/whoney.

But I always eat my southern fried battered chicken with honey also.


----------



## seaweeds

Eat toast
Honey Wheat Oatmeal Bread
10 fluid ounces warm water 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1/3 cup honey 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 cup rolled oats 
3 cups whole wheat flour 
2 tablespoons vital wheat gluten 
2 teaspoons instant yeast

Place oatmeal in large mixing bowl, pour 8 ounces of boiling water over it; let cool until lukewarm mix in pollen. Mix 1 teaspoon of honey in 2 ounces warm of water and dissolve the yeast in it; let stand 5 minutes.
Add dissolved yeast to oatmeal mixture then add honey and oil, blend. Combine flour, wheat gluten and salt. Add flour blend to oatmeal mixture and mix thoroughly to form soft dough.
Turn out onto lightly floured surface and knead 5 to 10 minutes. Form into a loaf and place in greased pan. Let rise 30 minutes in warm place. Bake 1 hour in 325 degree oven. Cool on rack. For soft crust, brush loaf tops with butter while hot. 
During Golden Rod season I add 2 tablespoons of Golden Rod blossoms in place of the pollen.
Serve with Honey Butter
1 stick of soft butter whipped with ½ cup of honey or honey to taste, can use crystallized honey


----------



## garprob

Oatmeal (made from rolled oats) topped with cinnanom and honey. Delicious!


----------



## Joel

I'm the designated breakfast maker at my house. The family comes up on Sunday morns and it's either

The 2nd best homefries ever -actually they're so good they take both 1st and 2nd 
Fried Eggs your way
Buttermilk or Buckwheat pancakes with our own maple syrup 
and Meat (Slab Bacon, Smoked Ham, Conrned beef Hash or such)
And toast with real butter and home made Jam

Or

Steel cut Oats with a mess of filings ie figs, dates, apples, blueberrys (picked from our bushes and frozen fresh) cranberries and appropriate spices and maybe a few rosehips thrown in.

Weekdays - well whatever I feel like that day. Gotta love those Grapenuts but some days coco puffs really hit the spot!

Always the best fresh ground coffee I can find (love Dark Sumatra) and Juice

This thread reminds me of HeeHaw in the old days and "Grandpa what's for supper?"


----------



## Merlyn Votaw

Rice with a little honey and milk


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

honeyman46408 said:


> "Cherrios" with Honey :thumbsup: and a :banana:


My FAVORITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kingfisher


----------



## elkridge

Protein definitely carries me into the day the longest. No matter how much I enjoy oats covered in honey and butter, I tend to get hungry a few short hours later. Here's a good way to kill two birds with one stone, or one fish I should say. For dinner get yourself an over-sized piece of wild trout or salmon. Rub it with olive oil and crushed garlic, then sprinkle it with dill, salt and pepper, finally drizzle your favorite lite varietal honey over the salmon...bake or grill until the salmon is almost fully cooked but raw and reddish orange at the top, the key is to finish the salmon under the broiler to caramelize the honey garlic herb mixture. Douse with lemon juice and enjoy...but not too much...save some for Breakfast!!! The next morning, go pull a hen off the eggs...grab a few, and whip em up with a little cream from the goats or cows and then make a salmon omelette or frittata with chopped asparagus, cream cheese and capers. Recycling at its finest...of course with a piece of honey whole wheat toast, doused in honey, with jasmine green tea and honey for desert


----------



## RayMarler

a large piece of cornbread leftover from the night before with a light portion of real butter and a heavy portion of honey is great with dinner, but for breakfast I'm with TwT and have a 12 cup pot of coffee, but it only takes 4 of my cups to empty it.


----------



## sqkcrk

Oatmeal w/ raisins and honey, a glass of water and a banana.


----------



## Zane

"The most important meal of the day" at least until lunch!!!!

We usually cook some fresh eggs, bacon or elk sausage, pancakes or toast w/ honey/cinnamon, tea w/ honey and pollen or if the snows too deep I'll make up some oatmeal w/ last seasons blueberries, apples, pecans and sometimes banana. sweetened w/ honey and toast. I have been sweetening my jams,fruit butters and jellies w/ honey lately too for our toast and pancakes. I try to grab a spoon or 2 of honey and cinnamon/ pollen if I cant get the wife up or I'm too busy.


----------



## NY_BLUES

I love french toast!:thumbsup:

2 eggs
3 Table spoons of honey
1 teaspoon vanilla syrup
1 teaspoon cinnamon

mix it all up, cook, and cover with more honey!!!! Oh and it is great with any kind of bread, white, whole grain.... anything


----------



## hemichuck

I'm trying to lose some weight so I've been eating a cup and a half of Fiber One cereal with a couple of tablespoons(more or less) on it to give it some flavor.I eat it dry without any milk.I put the milk in my 2-32 oz cups of coffee and when I want some protien I throw in 3 or 4 boiled eggs.I've already lost 53 lbs (and I'm still fat!) but I'm headed in the right direction.Its a real eye opener when you watch the first weigh in on biggest loser and you weigh more than 90% of the contestants.


----------



## wdcrkapry205

TwT said:


> I usually dont ever eat breakfast, maybe 2 times a week I eat a little something but I drink a pot of coffee every morning, yup thats right a whole pot(12 cup) of coffee, my cups are big though so it only takes about 5 cups to finish that 12 cup pot.


If I did that I'd need a catheterinch:, but to stay on topic, French toast.


----------



## MAXANT

My *everyday* breakfast is:
4 eggs
4 pieces of turkey bacon
1 piece of whole wheat toast
2 cups of coffee with 1 full large spoonful of honey in each cup!

Keeps me happy for about 2 hrs until its snacktime


----------



## kiwiBee

Strawberries dipped in runny honey MMMMM yummo 

kiwi


----------



## BunniesAndBees

I don't have time to make it very often, but I love good Greek yogurt (full fat if you wanna do it right) topped with granola and honey. Mmmmmm!


----------



## spencer

Fruit (raisons, strawberries, blueberries, etc.), rolled oats, honey, walnuts, a couple of tablespoons of flaxseed meal, and pour whole milk over the whole thing!! YUM!!


----------



## Tomas

When I was growing up in Wisconsin, Mom would make pancakes quite often for breakfast. We would always have them with maple syrup—not the artificial stuff but the real deal. It was made by Dad from the maple trees that were on our property. (I remember on Easter Sunday having to go home first when going from one grandparents place to the other so we could empty the sap cans).

When I had pancakes for the first time in Honduras, they served them with honey. It took me a moment before I could take my first bit. It didn’t seem right to have honey on pancakes. At that time I had just started beekeeping and wasn’t a honey connoisseur yet. Before this I had usually only had honey with peanut butter and bread as the after school snack (I could always find those two in the cupboards). It actually took a couple times of having pancakes before I began to get use to it.

Somewhat recently I was going back to Wisconsin to work seasonally. So I again had the chance to eat my pancakes with real maple syrup. But now I had the dilemma of wanting to grab the maple syrup as much as I wanted to grab the honey. Honey even tastes good on potato pancakes. (On a side note, you can now find the artificial stuff here in Honduras but not the real syrup. I stick with my honey.)

----------

Now honey in my coffee is something that I still haven’t gotten use to. I’ve had to use it in my coffee on occasion (the sugar may run out in my house but never the honey!). It gives my coffee a funky taste, in my opinion. Coffee, especially if it some good local stuff, is better with just a bit of milk or even black.

On the other hand, coffee farms are wonderful places for hives. Two of my apiaries are actually on coffee farms. Between the shade trees they usually use for coffee and the natural vegetation that normally surrounds them, you can get a good production of quality honey. But that is as far someone should mix coffee and honey.

----------
Tom


----------



## sqkcrk

Whatever I want. I just don't want it until noon.


----------



## gator75

Plain Greek yogurt with honey and granola and fruit.


----------

